# Zitter Zatter



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Que ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Have you been at the real ales again John? [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No, you have to find out what it is. What is Zitter Zatter?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I Googled it yesterday and it just came up with a load of people asking "what is zitter zatter". :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Spot cream


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

pas_55 said:


> Spot cream


Good effort but no.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Not the ale? Then you must've been on the Porter of a night!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sounds a bit like the " tell Sid " and " it is are you ? " crptic bill board add campaigns of the 80's
All made sense once it was revealed as a full add


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Not the ale? Then you must've been on the Porter of a night!


I'm afraid I couldn't manage a porter at night, especially after a few rounds at the local Trader Arms.


----------



## JJBTT (Feb 1, 2016)

Ahh I saw this on da telly.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The night manager

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU2cCqA ... e=youtu.be


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes but more specifically....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Duncan Gates on Twitter:

Duncan Gates ‏@Duncan_Gates Mar 6
come on let's get #ZitterZatter trending, chance of a lifetime

#TheNightManager

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cc5asUuWoAEm3fO.jpg


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some good Googeing there Dani. Exactly what I did. So what is Zitter Zatter?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Haven't got the first clue at the moment. I guess it's not the tree trunk .

Could be a shaky (frightened) tree seeing that Zitter is similar to the German verb zittern,which means shaking. It is also a musical instrument in German .

Zatter is also a German word meaning something slimy, wobbly and sticky.

So it actually could be that tree swaying in the winds making weird sounds with rustling leaves while a sticky tree sap oozes out of it

Just a wild guess. More Google work later


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> Zatter is also a German word meaning something slimy, wobbly and sticky.
> 
> So it actually could be that tree swaying in the winds


Not necessarily


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

leopard said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Zatter is also a German word meaning something slimy, wobbly and sticky.
> ...


Quite .It could also mean that the shakes (of one ore more people?) are being brought on by the tree. 
(Should have said that as well but I hate posting from my phone ---/just my excuse) :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I have to spill the beans now in case you haven't guessed. Zitter Zatter was the cloud upload service that Jonathan Pine used in The Night Manager to upload some discovered trade documents to British law enforcement. Many people it seems clocked the name and Googled it to see if it was real. It's not but some people (including me) thought it would be a good one to put up on line and get people guessing what it was.

One of the best series since War and Peace I think and that was only a few weeks ago 

A cracking end to a great series just finished.





http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03g13rt


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Couldn't agree more John superb


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Nice trivia John,here's another,

Kings Oak was the fictional setting for Crossroads which was really Tanworth- In-Arden !

Another award winning drama :lol:


----------

